# BFO may have backfired on me...



## Big Foot (Oct 5, 2014)

Used BFO several times, but not the norm.

This am decided to hit the boots and brush liberally....7:20 pick up deer movement to the East at 75-90 yards...there is no way these deer can see me.

COUPLE minutes later they are BLOWING and white flagging 

Had a WNW wind and all this scent was directly headed their way...I had my usual cover scent (deer dander), which has always done me right...

Was it the BFO?


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 5, 2014)

Very similar outcome. I quit using it after seeing my buck freak out. When I had the longbow I had a doe at 26yds hit the bush I sprayed freaked out and ran all over blowing at everything. Calming scent? Curiosity? Alarming in my book. 

I've seen 38 this year, 10 have whirled freaked and ran from it. Last few hunts no BFO relaxed deer approaching.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Oct 5, 2014)

I had similar results using it. It seemed every time I used it I never saw deer but when I did not use it they showed up, also had few seem nervous when they did smell it. But had buddy that used it not to far away from where I hunt and had great success with it. I know it works because I have watched all of Bowana's videos and he has good luck with it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 5, 2014)

Can we get a pro staff member in here to clear this up?    Preferably someone who has taken a picture of there kill with a bottle of BFO. Not some part timers.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't use any scents whatsoever setup and hunt the wind


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 5, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> Can we get a pro staff member in here to clear this up?    Preferably someone who has taken a picture of there kill with a bottle of BFO. Not some part timers.



I am not affiliated with this product. But have used it as I read in GON magizine. Roughly 1/3 of deer I've seen freaked the other have paid it no attention. Every deer was encountered in Newton. I will not be letting this occupy my hunting pack anymore. Bowanna might have the tree they come to picked out. His videos are nice! But my experience with this product is void of deer harvest! Even with rifles.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 5, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> I am not affiliated with this product. But have used it as I read in GON magizine. Roughly 1/3 of deer I've seen freaked the other have paid it no attention. Every deer was encountered in Newton. I will not be letting this occupy my hunting pack anymore. Bowanna might have the tree they come to picked out. His videos are nice! But my experience with this product is void of deer harvest! Even with rifles.



Must be a different breed!


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 5, 2014)

I use it every trip into the woods.  I have a lot of confidence in the product and have seen how it can help. With that said, the bottom line is about results.   If you feel it is not increasing your chances of killing something,  don't use it.  Just because it doesn't bother the deer i hunt has nothing to do with the deer you hunt.  Try it and see.  If you don't like the results, try something else.  There is something out there that will help, you just have to figure out what it is.  For me, it's BFO.  For you,  it may be Deer Dander.   Whatever it is, it should help your chances of being successful.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Oct 5, 2014)

All the guys that swear by it will say they more than likely smelled you.  

"When you use BFO you *still* have to take scent control into consideration!"  (something of that nature)

I have used it in the past and have never had any success with it.  I still kill deer every year with no scent usage.  I just don't shoot everything I see.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Oct 5, 2014)

I used it a couple years ago.  I have a pretty stringent regiment of getting into and out of the woods with regard to scent and have great success with it.  I tried BFO around my location for about 4 hunts.  On every hunt I had a deer enter the area, they went on alert, didn't blow out but they simply knew something new, different and foreign was in their area, and some simply back tracked and stayed away...generally the older does.  I poured the rest of that bottle out at camp and have not tried it again since.  

I am sure in some areas where deer are used to foreign scents, new stuff in and around their hunt areas this may be successful at drawing their attention, as they are a very inquisitive animal...but in the deep woods where human touch is very limited, something new like this can be bad.


----------



## rutnbuk (Oct 5, 2014)

Make sure you are using the "all season attractant" BFO not the "Dominant Buck"- bottles look the same but the DB will skeer em bad this time of year! I love using the all season but keep in mind it is not going to work every time- great cover scent though.  I compare it to the thoughts around using a grunt tube- some hunters have a taxidermy bill every year due to using a grunt tube at the 'right time', others consider them party favors and think they are useless.  Timing and situation are key.  Good luck!


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 5, 2014)

Great replies, thanks allot guys.  

Deer Dander is what's worked and will stay the course....I've seen BFO bring a small buck right to the sprayed area, but have also as I did see this am scare the herd from a long ways off.  

One thing for certain, it's strong!   Don't spill it in your truck


----------



## kbuck1 (Oct 5, 2014)

kmaxwell3 said:


> I had similar results using it. It seemed every time I used it I never saw deer but when I did not use it they showed up, also had few seem nervous when they did smell it. But had buddy that used it not to far away from where I hunt and had great success with it. I know it works because I have watched all of Bowana's videos and he has good luck with it.



So, you never saw deer when you used it but when they smelled it they seemed scared. How did that happen?


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 5, 2014)

Being fortunate enough to see deer every chance I get in the stand is a great way for me to test products. I tried BFO this year and had horrible results. I even tried it a few times thinking it was just bad luck the first couple times.....not bad luck. I bought a couple bottles but returned the unopened packages. We videoed a few reactions from a couple hundred yards away here at the farm and were amazed at how the deer reacted. Even some of the bigger bucks hated it and chose not to approach it. I quit using it simply because mature deer don't like it. Somehow it works for some people....


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 5, 2014)

First off, "you can not eliminate your human scent." Its there, no matter what you do. And, deer associate it with "DANGER". Nothing in that bottle came from humans or anything deer associate as a predator.  Its great as a cover scent and "sometimes" they disregard human scent altogether, licking leaves it was sprayed on and following the scent trail. And, thats with your scent there. Other times they smell it and go about their business. Nothings 100% in covering human scent. If their down wind blowing and flagging, common sense would tell me they got me. Just like when I'm not using it.  I use it on every hunt and I hunt every day. I haven't missed a day yet this year. I've probably seen deer standing next to a bottle a couple hundred times. Guess how many blowed, flagged and ran away. ZERO !


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 5, 2014)

i sprayed BFO on my boots saturday morning about 200 yards from my lock on in wilkes county, but i made a big mistake , i walked straight to the tree and climbed up facing away from where i walked in . it had rained that night and the woods were wet and you cant hear a deer walking, about 7-20 am still a little dark i heard something under the tree i look behind me and see big buck at the base of tree, well you know what happened then -- GONE, i should have made a circle in front of tree, it dont work all the time but sometimes it does.


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 5, 2014)

kbuck1 said:


> So, you never saw deer when you used it but when they smelled it they seemed scared. How did that happen?



  lol


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 5, 2014)

bowanna said:


> First off, "you can not eliminate your human scent." Its there, no matter what you do. And, deer associate it with "DANGER". Nothing in that bottle came from humans or anything deer associate as a predator.  Its great as a cover scent and "sometimes" they disregard human scent altogether, licking leaves it was sprayed on and following the scent trail. And, thats with your scent there. Other times they smell it and go about their business. Nothings 100% in covering human scent. If their down wind blowing and flagging, common sense would tell me they got me. Just like when I'm not using it.  I use it on every hunt and I hunt every day. I haven't missed a day yet this year. I've probably seen deer standing next to a bottle a couple hundred times. Guess how many blowed, flagged and ran away. ZERO !



I was assuming they got me, but dang they were a long way off - downwind for sure....

Normally, see em coming from the East and let em ease in  this am - they hit the brakes and went nuts -0   Can't deny that WNW wind...

We all know wind is #1.

Gonna smoke my hunting clothes for good measure and stay with Deer Dander - has worked for me by far better than anything else 

Remember these are Burbia deer, 10x easier to kill , wink. They are "use" to people , lol


----------



## NugeForPres (Oct 5, 2014)

I have truly wanted BFO to work, simply because of the success of many on this forum and in the magazine.  I was hoping that it would give me an edge, but I have not been able to get it to work.  The only reactions of the deer that I have seen have been negative, but that doesn't mean that will be the case everywhere.


----------



## SWWTV (Oct 5, 2014)

I had 9 does come in this morning they hit my BFO trail  I laid down from the logging road watch each one follow the BFO straight to my stand.


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 5, 2014)

Deer downwind can smell you a lot farther than most people think . Shower, wear scent lok, use Ozonics , all at the same time while using any cover scent and you will still get busted. These things may help but deer downwind will always be a bad thing.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Oct 5, 2014)

I sprayed a spot out in front of my stand last night. I had 6 deer come by and feed around my stand. Every deer stopped and smelled where I sprayed and even cane back to the spot to re investigate.  None blew, flagged etc.  I also watched a decent 8pt make a scrape under a low hanging limb where I sprayed it on a logging road....it was pretty cool I
 got to watch him do it.


----------



## hound dog (Oct 5, 2014)

Well I have seen deer not pay attention to it but never blow because of it. Its three weeks into deer season and have used five bottles between the wife and I. I have seen over 30+ deer with in 30 yards so far this year. I also use rubber boots, take scent free showers, wash clothes with scent free soap and store them a scent free bag, spray down before I go hunt and I don't ware my hunting clothes anywhere but hunting that means I change before I go in and change back when I come out. I also hunt the wind because even with all that they still can smell me.


----------



## hound dog (Oct 5, 2014)

The deer in my avatar fallowed me to my stand last year and I poured some on the ground and her head all she did is lick it.


----------



## RLykens (Oct 5, 2014)

Ive used it for two seasons now. I used it a lot too. On my boots, on the way to the stand, near the stand, while up in the stand. I really wanted to give it a fair assessment. I got busted by down wind deer one or twice sure but when they are upwind of me but down wind of the drag and freak out I began to doubt the product. I have noticed that I just see more deer without it. Ibdont know why, a guy at my local archery shop said muzzy had the manufacture rights to it and was watering it down but that white tail obsession had just bought it back and will make it correctly. I can't confirm this just what I heard. I know that I'm going back to not using any scents. I have had a few deer like, a quite a few freak out, and many deer simply avoid the area. Go back without it and see plenty of deer.


----------



## kiltman (Oct 5, 2014)

I used it this morning.  I had 3 deer coming up wind from me.  They got within 15 yards before they stopped and smelled the B.F.O.  They turned and went the opposite direction.  None of them spooked, they just won't come closer to the spot I sprayed.  I would say they were all 1 1/2 years old.  I believe they were a bit intimidated by it.

  Your probably asking; why didnt I went I shoot?  They approached from the only direction I didn't have a clear shooting lane and then stopped just before getting to a clear spot.  They didn't wind me because they hung around for 10 minutes.


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 5, 2014)

bowanna said:


> First off, "you can not eliminate your human scent." Its there, no matter what you do. And, deer associate it with "DANGER". Nothing in that bottle came from humans or anything deer associate as a predator.  Its great as a cover scent and "sometimes" they disregard human scent altogether, licking leaves it was sprayed on and following the scent trail. And, thats with your scent there. Other times they smell it and go about their business. Nothings 100% in covering human scent. If their down wind blowing and flagging, common sense would tell me they got me. Just like when I'm not using it.  I use it on every hunt and I hunt every day. I haven't missed a day yet this year. I've probably seen deer standing next to a bottle a couple hundred times. Guess how many blowed, flagged and ran away. ZERO !



X2.   I agree


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 5, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> I was assuming they got me, but dang they were a long way off - downwind for sure....
> 
> Normally, see em coming from the East and let em ease in  this am - they hit the brakes and went nuts -0   Can't deny that WNW wind...
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I understand, your gonna do what to your hunting clothes ?


----------



## kbuck1 (Oct 5, 2014)

bowanna said:


> I'm not sure I understand, your gonna do what to your hunting clothes ?



smoke them with a bee smoker. Heard a lot of good stuff about it.


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 5, 2014)

You gonna have those deer thinking the woods are on fire. They will run off the property now.


----------



## bowkill7 (Oct 5, 2014)

I log as many hours in the stand as anyone and in thick close quarter areas.  For any scent to work it must drift downwind of your location, and guess what? that is the exact same direction your scent is drifting. The higher you are in the tree the further from your location your scent is going to drift before it reaches the ground.  And now comes the thermals, rising in the am and falling in the pm.  Now lets consider this, just because you feel the wind on any given side, does not tell you what it is doing 20-30-40-50 or more yards away from your stand. Using floating fiber will allow you to read the wind as it leaves your stand location.  You must practice good scent control, BFO is with me on every hunt. It is not a good Idea to walk around your stand location and spray  scent unless you are as scent free as humanly possible. You are compromising the perimeter of your stand when you do this. I prefer to go straight to my tree and climb and then broadcast the scent 360 from the stand by slinging it from the cap.  I also spray my rattling antlers before I let them down. No scent is 100 percent effective all the time.  Hunting wild hogs on a regular basis will teach you the true ability of an animals ability to smell.  But just remember what was stated earlier in this reply, If scent of any kind is to work, it must drift downwind of your location and that is exactly where your scent is also going. The only other way is to have your BFO or other scent-lure upwind of your location and the deer or hog just happens to walk between the source of the scent and your tree, which would be a very small chance.  And one last thing, none of us ever set up for the animals to come from a certain direction and they wind up coming from totally the opposite way we expected.  Lol!!!!!


----------



## NugeForPres (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks like the best thing for everyone to do is experiment and see what works best for them in their particular area.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## lblanton1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I sprayed this in some scrapes and they got absolutely destroyed... I have had good luck with it. I got cute the other day on a buck that I was not going to kill and sprayed it in the air while he was out there and he ran off but he didnt blow or anything.


----------



## CassGA (Oct 6, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> Can we get a pro staff member in here to clear this up?    Preferably someone who has taken a picture of there kill with a bottle of BFO. Not some part timers.



What does a "pro staff member" have to with the OP's experience? Just because someone doesnt post everyday on a forum doesnt make them a "part-timer" in regards to hunting. He made a observation and is sharing it on the forum. If it didnt work for him, then he doesnt have to use it or endorse it. To each his own.

By the way, I can take a picture of a kill with a Mountain Dew bottle. Does that mean my Mountain Dew helped me kill the deer?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 6, 2014)

CassGA said:


> What does a "pro staff member" have to with the OP's experience? Just because someone doesnt post everyday on a forum doesnt make them a "part-timer" in regards to hunting. He made a observation and is sharing it on the forum. If it didnt work for him, then he doesnt have to use it or endorse it. To each his own.
> 
> By the way, I can take a picture of a kill with a Mountain Dew bottle. Does that mean my Mountain Dew helped me kill the deer?



That's not what I meant by part-timer.    We have guys on here pushing BFO and other products like it's their job.  It has nothing to do with how much one is on this forum.

I guess if someone is holding it in the air it helped?    Why would anyone want to have a harvest picture of them holding a product in the air if they weren’t endorsing it?


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 6, 2014)

bowkill7 said:


> And one last thing, none of us ever set up for the animals to come from a certain direction and they wind up coming from totally the opposite way we expected.  Lol!!!!!



exactly, lol

went and sat last pm, no BFO used - didn't see any deer to check a 2nd time for perfomnce, wait...


----------



## Illinoisbound (Oct 6, 2014)

I use BFO most of the time.  I never spray it on my boots just on leaves around my stand around 3-4' from the ground.  I have already killed 2 this year and both came in from down wind.  Never blew or freaked out.
I had 4 come in last night down wind.  They actually ran all the way to where I had sprayed BFO.  Sniffed the area for a few minutes then continued on their way.
I know it is impossible to eliminate all human scent but I do take every precaution I can.  Shower in no scent body wash, use no scent deodorant, wash my scent blocker clothing in no scent detergent, and where all rubber boots.  I even leave my clothes outside on my screen porch and will lay them on the porch rail in the sun on the deck before an evening hunt.  I am sure there are better ways but this works well for me.
As far as the BFO goes in the 3 years I have used it as a cover scent, never once has a deer spooked from it that I know of and that is hunting in different counties and states.  Not saying it can't or won't happen but it in my experience is hasn't so far.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 6, 2014)

CassGA said:


> By the way, I can take a picture of a kill with a Mountain Dew bottle. Does that mean my Mountain Dew helped me kill the deer?



Yes!  Mountain Dew works!  I never hunt without it!!


----------



## South Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Well I used it on my KY hunt this past week and had several does come and hang around smelling the bushes I had it sprayed on. I am not sure if it works but did not have them blow or anything. I have used many scent lures and cover scents over the years and can tell you for a fact they do not work all the time. I believe there are some instances when they will work. I personally have seen more deer when I do not use them.  Will I try it again, sure! Every time  probably not.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 6, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> Yes!  Mountain Dew works!  I never hunt without it!!


----------



## BOW DOC (Oct 6, 2014)

bowanna said:


> First off, "you can not eliminate your human scent." Its there, no matter what you do. And, deer associate it with "DANGER". Nothing in that bottle came from humans or anything deer associate as a predator.  Its great as a cover scent and "sometimes" they disregard human scent altogether, licking leaves it was sprayed on and following the scent trail. And, thats with your scent there. Other times they smell it and go about their business. Nothings 100% in covering human scent. If their down wind blowing and flagging, common sense would tell me they got me. Just like when I'm not using it.  I use it on every hunt and I hunt every day. I haven't missed a day yet this year. I've probably seen deer standing next to a bottle a couple hundred times. Guess how many blowed, flagged and ran away. ZERO !



If a deer has an encounter with a Hunter using BFO and is alarmed, would the deer not now associate the smell of BFO with a predator or danger?


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 6, 2014)

One other huge factor you guys need to think about...

The deer we hunt are the most high pressured deer on earth!  These deer get run with dogs, every WMA has a boatload of pressure and we all chase them for 4 months a year.  I've used BFO here and throughout about a dozen other states.  While hunting the states with less pressure, it's almost not even fair to spray it out.  It will stop them in their tracks and most will look for the source like some sort of crazy hide and seek game.

Hunting in the South you pick your poison, either hope they walk by and offer up a shot or be proactive and try to attract them and make them pause for a shot.  I get to watch a lot of deer interact with my BFO setups through the year and have never seen one spook from it.  I have seen them smell and continue to walk and I've seen some eat the leaves and act like they can't get enough of it.  I've had them trail me to the stand many times and most of those ended up in the truck...

In the end, it's up to you.  Scent free or use all you want.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 6, 2014)

BOW DOC said:


> If a deer has an encounter with a Hunter using BFO and is alarmed, would the deer not now associate the smell of BFO with a predator or danger?



Your right, I forgot about one instance.  It is possible for deer to learn and the only time I've seen deer spook from it. A couple years ago, a doe and 2 yearling's came in my food plot and I took the big doe. She stuck her nose where it didn't belong. A week or so later the 2 yearling's came back in the food plot and I took the button head which left the doe. Both times they were interacting with the bottle and scent. A few weeks later the yearling doe came in the food plot. It saw the bottle and was very cautious but didn't run. It inched toward it with its neck stretched out got a good whiff and eased off. I could of shot it but was looking for a buck. Well, I say I could've shot it. It was on high alert. Later in the season I did take it at another place and close to my bottle. I'm not sure if it smelled it ?  This is not the norm though. I've used it on this property for many years.


----------



## whchunter (Oct 6, 2014)

*Scents*

As we all know artificial scents are never 100% and IMO are better if the odor is common within the area. IMO any scent will work sometimes because deer are curious. To me BFO smells somewhat like skunk with some other type of animal urine mixed in. If the area you hunt in doesn't smell like the cover scent I believe the deer will be alarmed and will avoid the area. As another pointed out deer can also become evasive if a scent is overused. I think fresh earth is a example if it is too strong. I usually just rub my clothes down with pine needles and dog fennel. I may try smoke sometime as smoke is common to all areas. Also don't forget about thermals and the height of your stand placement. I never heard of Mountain Dew. What does it smell like?


----------



## hound dog (Oct 6, 2014)

I love this time of year.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

I put some B F O out to try it. Next thing I knew I caught so movement about as high as I was. There was this guy there with a camera set up on my B F O..... I said bowwanna what are you doing. He just smiled and shot..  The power of B F O..


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 6, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I put some B F O out to try it. Next thing I knew I caught so movement about as high as I was. There was this guy there with a camera set up on my B F O..... I said bowwanna what are you doing. He just smiled and shot..  The power of B F O..



I gave in 4 bottles used! Never again. Opinions it might work part time. I read bowanna has hunted most everyday. How many days does it take for a deer to actually come to the bottle? I wear scent cloths I cover with vapple I use invisoil. When I use bfo I get blown out the county when I don't stuff stays calm. That's my observation.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

My deer didn't like it either. But I am not going to knock it. Maybe for several reasons. Works for some..


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Oct 6, 2014)

I've used it for years! Wouldn't hunt without bfo!  I bait scrapes with it ! Shot several old bucks on scent trails  I laid down with it! If deer spooked it was they smelled you! We can try to kill our scent but it still there !!


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 6, 2014)

whchunter said:


> As we all know artificial scents are never 100% and IMO are better if the odor is common within the area. IMO any scent will work sometimes because deer are curious. To me BFO smells somewhat like skunk with some other type of animal urine mixed in. As another pointed out deer can also become evasive if a scent is overused.



But wait, BFO isn't artificial right? 

Isn't it made from doe urine, and glands which are collected from dead deer?


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 6, 2014)

All I can tell you is that the last three years I have taken to total scent control. Wash every morning in scent free soap, all my towels and rags and rugs in my bathroom are scent free (washed in scent free detergent), scent free antiperspirant, wash my clothes in scent free detergent, spray my truck inside with Scent Assassin and store all my clothes in a scent free tub. I have seen more deer since this regiment started in my life. I used BFO the first time 4-5 years ago and was sold on it as I had 8 deer stick their nose in it and lick it. I shot 2 that morning seconds apart. I have used it ever since, I spray my boots and have walked across swamps without reapplying and have had deer follow me to the stand. I shot my first double with a bow due to BFO, I shot my first bow deer (6 point buck) due to BFO at 20 FEET. I will drink the stuff and sweat it out if it was okay to do so. I use it as an attractant and as a cover scent. The deer that have blowed at it or was skiddish around was due to my hand scent on the bottles. I started wearing blue nursing gloves when spraying BFO and when I started doing that the blowing and the skiddish deer stopped. I have used it in Monroe county, Jasper County, Henry county and in Cullman county Alabama and have killed deer over it every time I chose to shoot one. The best stuff I have ever used. I tried Tinks 69, Code Blue, Black Widow, Adirondack, etc... and never had results. BFO always goes to the woods with me. It also attracts foxes, coyotes, pigs, and yes I have even had predator birds like hawks fly down into a tree and smell it. Good stuff!!


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 6, 2014)

Some of the fatalities of BFO


----------



## bovess (Oct 6, 2014)

*BFO everytime*

I have been using it for about three years now and I have had nothing but success with it. I have had deer follow the trail of BFO, and I have had them smell it then circle down wind and come back to it. The only thing I dont do is spray it on my boots. I carry the bottle in my hand and spray the bushes and trees and grass about knee high as im walking. That way the scent is not concentrated to one spot it is dispersed over a short distance from the spot I sprayed it. never had any deer spook on it, or any blowing or flagging. anytime i have seen that it was because i moved to fast or got busted. BFO is always in my bag.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 6, 2014)

.....and a couple of more


----------



## tgw925 (Oct 7, 2014)

Anytime I have used it and had deer cross the path, it has worked. Even put it on a bush on a morning hunt, not seeing anything during that sit, but had 4 does come out and ate just about every leaf off of it that I had sprayed 12 hours before.


----------



## South Man (Oct 7, 2014)

ga boy bowhunter2 said:


> I've used it for years! Wouldn't hunt without bfo!  I bait scrapes with it ! Shot several old bucks on scent trails  I laid down with it! If deer spooked it was they smelled you! We can try to kill our scent but it still there !!



any pics of the old bucks you shot on trails you laid with it?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm still going to try it, maybe on a trail cam video 1st to see what happens.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 7, 2014)

South Man said:


> any pics of the old bucks you shot on trails you laid with it?



I can show you quite a few pictures of good bucks that were standing there smelling where I had sprayed it. I usually don't do scent trails.


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 7, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> I can show you quite a few pictures of good bucks that were standing there smelling where I had sprayed it. I usually don't do scent trails.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 7, 2014)

NeverDetectedAlwaysLethal said:


>



This isn't a look at me thread, I was just stating a lot of us that use BFO do get positive results and with mature deer.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 7, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> This isn't a look at me thread, I was just stating a lot of us that use BFO do get positive results and with mature deer.




I'm glad some folks get positive results.


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 7, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> I'm glad some folks get positive results.



Anyone not affiliated with BFO have any positive results? 

Lol just kidding. 

Glad some folks have positive results. I must be using it wrong.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 7, 2014)

OP here, thinking back that am was super windy.  More than likely busted me on my scent with that West wind.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 7, 2014)

Some people wouldn't believe it if you showed them a deer touching the bottle with its nose.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 7, 2014)

If it repels deer, it's worse than useless.

If it's so irresistible to deer that they seek it out, and sniff it, and even eat it, it's bait.

I personally don't like deer repellants or bait.


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 7, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> If it repels deer, it's worse than useless.
> 
> If it's so irresistible to deer that they seek it out, and sniff it, and even eat it, it's bait.
> 
> I personally don't like deer repellants or bait.



I saw that deer with the Mountain Dew can.....I've got to go get me some. It must work if it's in the picture right?! 

Do you hunt with a Hecs suit too?!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 7, 2014)

NeverDetectedAlwaysLethal said:


> I saw that deer with the Mountain Dew can.....I've got to go get me some. It must work if it's in the picture right?!
> 
> Do you hunt with a Hecs suit too?!



Dude, Mt. Dew works!  You throw capfuls around your stand.  You can even drink it.  It tastes great.  And in hot weather the scent comes out your pores.  I tend to pee it around my stand.  Getcha some!!!

Had to look up what a HECS suit even was.  But, uh, no.  Just boxers and a leafy suit lately.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 8, 2014)

NeverDetectedAlwaysLethal said:


> Anyone not affiliated with BFO have any positive results?
> 
> Lol just kidding.
> 
> Glad some folks have positive results. I must be using it wrong.



The people I hunt with, like Dennis and Tim, we could take good bucks almost every year without using it.  But there are several huge advantages to using it, so why not?   If it masks my scent, or even a good buck follows it to the stand, that's pretty dang good in my book.  I shot a doe a couple of weeks ago and a second doe came in before I could reload another arrow.  She stopped on my downwind side at 3 or 4 yards from the tree and was smelling the BFO I had sprayed to mask my scent.  Had I had an arrow for a quicker reload, it would have been another double.  She never ran, blew, or acted alarmed but she was intrigued.  As warm as it was and directly downwind, she should have smelled me but she didn't.  That's a win in my book.


----------



## spydermon (Oct 8, 2014)

Is bfo users the same people as the obsession bow shooters?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 8, 2014)

NeverDetectedAlwaysLethal said:


> I saw that deer with the Mountain Dew can.....I've got to go get me some. It must work if it's in the picture right?!
> 
> Do you hunt with a Hecs suit too?!



Lee Lakosky is always using it.  You might be on to something.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 8, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> Dude, Mt. Dew works!  You throw capfuls around your stand.  You can even drink it.  It tastes great.  And in hot weather the scent comes out your pores.  I tend to pee it around my stand.  Getcha some!!!
> 
> Had to look up what a HECS suit even was.  But, uh, no.  Just boxers and a leafy suit lately.



I like diet mountain dew, do you think it will work


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 8, 2014)

spydermon said:


> Is bfo users the same people as the obsession bow shooters?



Good question.......


----------



## Jed Johnson (Oct 8, 2014)

Ive had deer startled with it as well as all kinds of other OTC scents. Sitting in tree deer gets in scent path of a couple sprayed areas. Deer blowing like crazy running out coming back. Curiosity is a killer though. I still quit using it on sets. My logic was initial exposure was a shock. Similar to having someone get in your car that is a chain smoker. That odor..You know it dont belong. Somebody comes in your house you know when smells change. You also know who lives there. But sometimes you gotta go see who it is. I started using it on late summer camera sets. Have brought more big bucks to the cam in daylight with scents than feed. How long he circles that set before committing is unknown. Scent lasts longer than bait, lighter to carry, doesnt feed crows, coons and run the deer off cause bears moved in till bait is gone. Sometimes it works sometimes it dont. Just like luck.


----------



## hound dog (Oct 8, 2014)

spydermon said:


> Is bfo users the same people as the obsession bow shooters?


I am. I started using BFO in 2008. Then in 2010 obsession cane out with a bow and I tryed it and it was ok but not the best but shootable. Then in 2011 Kevin became the engineer for obsession its been going up hill ever since. Their bows are top of the line now.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 11, 2014)

Someone forgot to tell this mature doe that BFO stuff was scary. She ate acorns beside that stinky bottle until I scared her off climbing down. 
Then the bottle went back in my pocket for the walk out.  Only thing I can figure is someone doesn't shower often enough ?  This is fresh off my video.


----------



## donald-f (Oct 11, 2014)

Where can I get a bottle of it around Covington?


----------



## hound dog (Oct 11, 2014)

donald-f said:


> Where can I get a bottle of it around Covington?



Army Navy in Stockbridge.


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 11, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Someone forgot to tell this mature doe that BFO stuff was scary. She ate acorns beside that stinky bottle until I scared her off climbing down.
> Then the bottle went back in my pocket for the walk out.  Only thing I can figure is someone doesn't shower often enough ?  This is fresh off my video.



So she wasnt attracted to the BFO, but attracted to the Acorns. 

Interesting. 

This is getting worse than the guys on TV that see a mature buck, blow a grunt call at him then pull the trigger.....giving all the credit to the grunt call.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 11, 2014)

NeverDetectedAlwaysLethal said:


> So she wasnt attracted to the BFO, but attracted to the Acorns.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> This is getting worse than the guys on TV that see a mature buck, blow a grunt call at him then pull the trigger.....giving all the credit to the grunt call.



 

If your in there kitchen. You could wear a clown suit and get one.


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 11, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> If your in there kitchen. You could wear a clown suit and get one.


----------



## MCNASTY (Oct 11, 2014)

I've stayed away from this thread.  Mainly bc I wanted to see other opinions bc I have one too. I tried this stuff two years ago and had the worst reaction from deer you could imagine. The deer did not like it at all, they blowed, they totally avoided where I was after it was introduced to my huntin spots. Personally I think it depends on the individual personality of the deer. Some tolerate it, some are curious, some just spook at whatever isn't "normal". I have a lot of older does hanging around and they do not let this type thing fly. I want to use it but I can't, I'd never get another deer in range.


----------



## Mandella1099 (Oct 11, 2014)

Are there any BFO sellers in the Athens area?  Please just let us know if you bought a bottle (not the old "Have you tried giving so-and-so a call?" please)


----------



## BlackBore (Oct 11, 2014)

Second year using it, really don't know whether it works or not.  Bought a bottle yesterday and put some on as entered the woods.  Sprayed my boots down pretty good, about 5 minutes after sitting still had a deer start blowing. Not sure if it was the BFO or that I had a good sweat going.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 11, 2014)

I sprayed that little stump generously with BFO. It came for the acorns but you cant tell me that deer didn't smell it. 
Why didn't it run away blowing ? Because its not the BFO, its you.  
Everything in that bottle came from other animals and no deer predators. 
Deer don't walk around the woods blowing at them selves or animals they see every day. The truth is in my videos. 
Deer have been blowing at hunters for century's.  Whether you admit it or not. Shhooooooooo, you stink ! 

I challenge you to post video evidence of deer having a bad reaction to BFO. Shouldn't be a problem with all the smart phones. 
And a deer blowing at you in the background ain't evidence. That was going on before BFO came along. 

Heres my evidence !


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Bowanna, 

Almost every deer in that video is a yearling/young deer. Im not after immature deer and spikes. 

Im after mature deer. A video of young bucks and does sniffing around BFO doesnt surprise me. They are young, dumb....and curious. They dont know any better. 

That buck at the very end......What did he have to do with BFO? It appears he just showed up in the foodplot to eat. 

Show me a 4 year old buck with his face in a bottle of BFO. Thats what I want to see. Im not after 100 inch deer. I have a video of a doe that I will post. She blew directly at the BFO, I turned my camera on and you can see she is very nervous, I drew back my bow and she spooked. I wish I could have had her initial reaction on film. The only reason I was going to shoot her is because I was expecting her to start blowing again. I have hours upon hours of footage from the same stand this year with deer directly under my stand and I havent had a single deer blow at me. 

Isnt that odd the ONE time I put out the bottle of BFO at this location they are scared of it and start blowing? Her fawn was down under my tree eating acorns. Ive killed quite a few mature deer and have tested a lot of products. That deer wasnt blowing at me. 

So, I challenge you to post the video I requested, and ill post mine. Prove me wrong.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 11, 2014)

NeverDetectedAlwaysLethal said:


> Bowanna,
> 
> Almost every deer in that video is a yearling/young deer. Im not after immature deer and spikes.
> 
> ...



Oh, so now its just old bucks that blow at BFO ?  
 First off, I don't give older bucks a chance to sniff the bottle. I shoot the 1st available chance. 
That buck at the end was 6-8 yds from a bottle and pointing like a bird dog at one time. 
I just shot a doe so old, she had floppy ears. "Standing beside a bottle." Thats probably not good enough though. 
You cant tell me shes dumb compared to a buck. 
The deer in my video pretty much said to the world, I like BFO. Bring on your indisputable video evidence they blow at it and run away. 
A deer acting nervous and running away when you draw your bow, ain't evidence.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 11, 2014)

You picked this one yourself.  



I didn't hear him blow one single time. Looked pretty calm too. Oh, and he knew it was there.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 11, 2014)

NeverDetectedAlwaysLethal said:


> Bowanna,
> 
> Almost every deer in that video is a yearling/young deer. Im not after immature deer and spikes.
> 
> ...



Nailed it!!!!

Momma does big flat heads its a no go. With the BFO!


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Dont give them a chance to sniff the bottle?

I find it odd that the majority of everyone that has tried BFO doesnt like it. 

There are a few avid hunters on here (and not on here) that wont use it. Wonder why? Show me a video of a mature buck sniffing a bottle. BFO "sets them up for a shot" right? Surely that big ole mature buck would walk up to the bottle...at least once. Or no? 

I have talked to so many people on here that wont ever use it again. They arent going to say anything...especially on here, for obvious reasons. But I will. 

If you are going to push a product so hard, like many of you do....IT HAS TO WORK! If only 1 out of 5 people have a good experience with the product what do you think is going to happen? 

Business is business. Our crew is up in PA right now and you dont mention BFO to those guys. Funny huh? 

BFO is fools gold. I really dont have the extra time to sit at the farm and video more deer and how they react to the BFO. Especially this time of year. But I will if I have to........wont help BFO sales though!

On a side note, A+ on the bows.


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 11, 2014)

donald-f said:


> Where can I get a bottle of it around Covington?



ACE in Social Circle has it. I realize it won't work for everybody, nothing works for everybody. I tried to load a video from this morning, but it wouldn't. (it loaded on Fbook)
 I haven't had any negative reactions from deer around here, and until I do, I'll keep using it. This morning I had a doe and a spike come from straight downwind of me. When I climbed up, I poured a couple of capfuls of BFO and threw it in a circle around the tree, and when I felt the breeze pick up a little, I'd spray the mist into the wind. Neither deer spooked, they knew I was there, you can see both of them looking for me in the video, but the spike walked directly under me. The doe was looking for me too, but never spooked, and they finally walked off. When I climbed down at 10, they were either bedded close by, or heard me and when I hit the ground, as I was removing my climber, I noticed the doe watching me, so I froze, as she walked closer, I got an arrow nocked, and almost pulled the shot off, but little bucky boy felt like something wasn't right, and trotted off. The doe was at 15 yards. Had I stayed in the tree, I might have gotten the shot. Anyway, my point is that they were directly downwind both times, and came in anyway. So, for now, it works for me.....


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 11, 2014)

Does were blowing at you and flagging BFO. I post video evidence and time to change your story. Now its only older bucks. 
You picked the video and 6:20 in the video hes on the BFO. It'll be interesting to see how the story changes now.


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Lee, 

That deer gets a pass on our place. 

I give up. 

Good luck to you this year.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 11, 2014)

OP here, 

I purchased another bottle this afternoon.   I'm more convinced the deer winded ME after some thought.    

I've see it work - so this has been some good debate.    

Cheers!


----------



## brian lee (Oct 11, 2014)

donald-f said:


> Where can I get a bottle of it around Covington?



Ace hardware in social circle or Larry's 4- way


----------



## spydermon (Oct 12, 2014)

spydermon said:


> Is bfo users the same people as the obsession bow shooters?



Still goes back to this...


----------



## SWWTV (Oct 12, 2014)

Just had one 100 inch buck and 3 does all in it. I video two bears hit my licking branch I sprayed the BFO on plus one followed it to my stand and then put his paw on my ladder. I will post video up on facebook this morning cool bear video.


----------



## SWWTV (Oct 12, 2014)

It's up


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 12, 2014)

I have been using for years  with much success.  I just keep it to myself because a lot of guys just don't get it.  They will buy wheat and rye in a fancy bag and think they have a secret weapon but don't understand how scent works.   I don't think anyone on here said deer come running and bow down and say " shoot me I love bfo" .


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 12, 2014)

OP here again - canceling my order - just had two very young doe hit the scent - slammed on tbe brakes - stomped and looked all over.   Went back the way they came.  

These were dink doe too.  They were on my trail - which I had sprayed deer dander on my boots at the truck.   Then they hit the BFO sprayed 30 yds from my stand and STOP.    

I've had success and that was only 1 time.   Here lately - not so much.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 12, 2014)

Dead stopped - stood there for 3 minutes and another behind her sound same.


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 12, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> OP here again - canceling my order - just had two very young doe hit the scent - slammed on tbe brakes - stomped and looked all over.   Went back the way they came.
> 
> These were dink doe too.  They were on my trail - which I had sprayed deer dander on my boots at the truck.   Then they hit the BFO sprayed 30 yds from my stand and STOP.
> 
> I've had success and that was only 1 time.   Here lately - not so much.




And there it is.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 12, 2014)

Scratch that!   It does work.  Story later.  Crazy hunt.  Had deer all under me - do not spray it under your stand!   The doe were freaked because of the bucks


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 12, 2014)

I learned a ton this am - proof for me as the two bucks came chewing on the bushes sprayed with BFO and the doe spooked because of the bucks in area.


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 12, 2014)

Let's see the deer! Looks like a good one. Congrats!


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 12, 2014)

Pretty good one for sure. 

Will post a story lil later. 

This is the 1st buck a lil one and he came to my stand where I sprayed the bushes under my stand - had forgot to spray it on way in so figured why not.   

This much sniffed and chewed the bushes.  The 8 was a lil ways behind him.  He kept checking over his shoulder.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 12, 2014)

I've been trying to tell ya, they like BFO. They even use it as salad dressing.   
Problem is, when one spooks, its hard for the new user to tell what spooked it. The deer can't tell you and you cant read a deers mind. 
After 4-5 years of testing, I know what spooked them. Its me ! My scent is on the wind and on the ground where I walked and sprayed it. 
Sometimes they ignore it and sometimes they don't, but it ain't the BFO.  
Its very likely the doe spooked on your scent that was there with the scents. I don't doubt deer danders ability either.
Congratulations !  Awesome hunt !


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 12, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> Scratch that!   It does work.  Story later.  Crazy hunt.  Had deer all under me - do not spray it under your stand!   The doe were freaked because of the bucks



There you go.


----------

